# Anywhere to buy a good retail espresso /coffee pack in Portsmouth ?



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

In Portsmouth for a couple of days, and wondering where to buy a good retail pack for home use, and to try out their coffee at same time

Thank you for any help !


----------

